
Ford's police SUVs will heat up to 133 degrees to burn the germs away - kqr2
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/27/business/ford-police-suv-disinfecting/index.html
======
throwaway_noone
The article states that funding was insufficient to detect people or animals
in the vehicle. There is no safety kill switch in the back. People will die in
these.

